# How many calories per day?



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I weighed Bianca last night. Well, she's gained 1/2 lb. in the last 3 months. She's a year and a half. She doesn't eat much dinner or breakfast but she surely loves her treats, over and over again. I think I may be giving her too many calories. How many should she have per day? At her last vet's appointment in November she weighted 12 lbs and the doctor said she was perfect.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A 12 lb dog that is typically active should receive 393 kcal/day. If you look on your dog food bag on the nutrient analysis, it will tell you how many kcal/cup. When you feed treats, you need to subtract those calories from her daily kibble intake. 

I would decrease the cookies. Break them into tiny pieces or use low cal treats (like fruits and veggies). She will be just as satisfied.


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

I have always read that small dogs should be getting about 40 Calories per pound of body weight.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

it's great that somebody has the answers to this because I have no clue!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I guess its her treats then. They're 60 calories a piece and she has anywhere between 4-5 a day on top of her meal. Gotta stop fattening her up I guess. Does Weight Watcher's have a doggie program? :smrofl:


----------

